# Show News - WAXSTOCK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WAXSTOCK TICKETS NOW AVAILABLE. That's right, a whole new website including a shop where you can buy tickets and indoor car slots (inc Detailing World SHOWDOWN entry) is now live... 300 earlybird ticket deals up for grabs. Get them before they are gone. Visit www.waxstock.com.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Done! Ordered, sorted! 

Can't wait!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My ticket ordered too


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too wonder what the £1 cheap ting is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just bought my tickets, bring it on.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Never been but am quite tempted


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Never been before, bought 2 tickets, can't wait to go slightly nervous, look forward to meeting few of you :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Ordered my ticket


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Simz said:


> Me too wonder what the £1 cheap ting is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should try buying it  Im pretty sure you wont be disappointed....


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Johnnyopolis said:


> You should try buying it  Im pretty sure you wont be disappointed....


Aww, cheap ting sold out, dammit I love me a cheap ting:wall:!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Going to hopefully make it this year (unless things change)! It'll be good to meet some members in person!


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Tickets bought this morning, first time, bringing a mate along, can't wait!


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

Did think about going last year but clashed with the family holiday! Is it mainly cars or are there many bikes on show??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cars mate, check out last years photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

individuates said:


> Did think about going last year but clashed with the family holiday! Is it mainly cars or are there many bikes on show??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cars . I was hoping to get my Bike a spot in doors but don't think it will be made or ready


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

Simz said:


> Cars mate, check out last years photos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, will have look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Cars . I was hoping to get my Bike a spot in doors but don't think it will be made or ready


I've spent this winter tinkering with my bike, just waiting for some better weather for a shake down ride 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

individuates said:


> I've spent this winter tinkering with my bike, just waiting for some better weather for a shake down ride
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


take it down mate but just remember you go there to get deals and goodies so may struggle on the way home lol.

My plan was to take the bike down on the saturday and come back home (45mins away) then get a lift with a mate so can put the goodies in there.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Never been before but going this year


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like last year, i will have not long come back from holiday so wont be attending. Maybe next year.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheap ting









Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

